# FOUND OAR: MF Salmon



## wetwildandscenic (Jul 30, 2016)

Found an oar on the Middle Fork, if you think it's yours message me details (length, make, where I might have found it) and we can figure out how to return it to you.


----------



## Sam Arnold IV (Aug 17, 2009)

I lost a black 10' Cataract SGG with the original Cataract flotation blade+rubber tip glued on, counter-balanced with molded oar sleeve this summer. It was in the beginning of the trip and we put in at Boundary Creek, so I'd guesstimate that it be toward the top. I've got pictures of the other three if that'd help. Thanks so much, Sam IV


----------



## britfb1 (Mar 25, 2021)

wetwildandscenic said:


> Found an oar on the Middle Fork, if you think it's yours message me details (length, make, where I might have found it) and we can figure out how to return it to you.



Hello we lost a 10'cataract sgx rope wrapped counterbalanced oar is ice bue with a black carslise blade on Main Fork thumb indent on handle


----------



## britfb1 (Mar 25, 2021)

britfb1 said:


> Hello we lost a 10'cataract sgx rope wrapped counterbalanced oar is ice bue with a black carslise blade on Main Fork thumb indent on
> 
> 
> britfb1 said:
> ...


----------

